# Games this month



## rst (Jun 3, 2013)

PC games this months:-
1)Remember Me
2)Company Of Heroes 2
3)Dead pool
4)Ride To Hell
.
.
.
etc

1)what is  your opinion about above listed game
Is any body excited to buy above games

I only found "the last of us" (But it is for PS3)

Suggest me if there is any good game this month (other than which I listed)


----------



## Jripper (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: JUNE : dry month for PC games*

Remember me should be a great game to play. 

Deadpool is awesome in the comics. Not sure about the game.

And company of heroes has always been epic


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 4, 2013)

With Company of Heroes 2 launching, I'm confused how is this a dry month. People are expecting lot more from the other games too. Maybe give an example of an earlier month when it wasn't dry?


----------



## rst (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: JUNE : dry month for PC games*

Well, last month we had games like metro LL, RE revelations,far cry 3 : blood dragon,grid 2 etc.

Out of them I bought metro LL and RE revelations.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: JUNE : dry month for PC games*

Remember Me bombed. So that's outta the list. Repetitive and boring is what they say about it. FC3: Blood Dragon's mad fun. CoH2 and Deadpool are the games I'm looking forward to. 

Ride to Hell looks cheap. Hope Deep Silver doesn't f*** up Metro series.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: JUNE : dry month for PC games*

Metro(both) is a different experience in a long time.


BTW any news on GTA V(PC) ??


----------



## rst (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: JUNE : dry month for PC games*



avinandan012 said:


> Metro(both) is a different experience in a long time.
> 
> 
> BTW *any news on GTA V(PC) *??



Not coming this year in PC


----------



## theserpent (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: JUNE : dry month for PC games*



avinandan012 said:


> Metro(both) is a different experience in a long time.
> 
> 
> BTW any news on GTA V(PC) ??



Rumors are going around that it is coming for PC


----------



## masterkd (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: JUNE : dry month for PC games*

Finished Remember Me
Not a bad one
Gameplay is short but enjoyable
I give it 6.5/10


----------



## sggupta95 (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: JUNE : dry month for PC games*

although from reading reviews Remember Me seems average and not good,but i'm interested in it as it has quite a cyberpunk theme,which i like.


----------



## rst (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: JUNE : dry month for PC games*

Any good game (pc) this month (july)


----------



## gameranand (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: JUNE : dry month for PC games*



rst said:


> Any good game (pc) this month (july)



None that I can think of. August would be a good month.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: JUNE : dry month for PC games*

So far I'm enoying remember me


----------



## rst (Jul 30, 2013)

*Games(PC) in August 2013*

Spelunky (8 August 2013 )

DuckTales Remastered (13 August 2013 )
Europa Universalis IV  ( 13 August 2013 )

Disney Infinity ( 20 August 2013 )

Skullgirls (22 August 2013 )

Saints Row 4 (23 August 2013 )
XCOM (23 August 2013 )
Splinter Cell: Blacklist (23 August 2013 )

Castlevania: Lords of Shadow (27 August 2013)
Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn (27 August 2013)

Lost Planet 3 (30 August 2013 )
Rayman Legends (30 August 2013 )

-------------------------------------------------------------
Saints Row 4 and Lost Planet 3 are looking good


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 30, 2013)

DISHONORED : Brigmore witches DLC  !!!!!!


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 30, 2013)

why don't you guys try out dota 2 which got released recently as free to play....


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 30, 2013)

^
Seriously, these guys have been playing Dota 2 for months


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 30, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^
> Seriously, these guys have been playing Dota 2 for months



others here on TDF have been playing it for months but i have played dota for more than 5 years and playing dota 2 since 1 year and 8 months...this game is that good....


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2013)

Saints Row and Splinter Cell looks interesting.


----------



## Reloaded (Aug 22, 2013)

Three games in my list this month
Saints Row 4 
XCOM 
Splinter Cell: Blacklist 

havent played any good games for a while


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 22, 2013)

Payday 2, it got some good reviews.


----------



## rst (Sep 2, 2013)

*Games(PC) in September 2013*


Total War: Rome 2 (3 September 2013  )

Castle of Illusion ( 4 September 2013 )

Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs ( 10 September 2013  )

Arma 3( 12 September 2013  )


King of Fighters XIII Steam Edition (13 September 2013 )

Alien Rage(24 September 2013 )

Shadow Warrior (26 September 2013 )
Train Simulator 2014 (26 September 2013 )
World of Warplanes (26 September 2013 )

----------------------------------------------
Among them I am waiting for Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2013)

rst said:


> *Games(PC) in September 2013*
> 
> 
> Total War: Rome 2 (3 September 2013  )
> ...


wow...good good


----------



## Flash (Sep 3, 2013)

I Am Alive (13 September 2013 )


?
It's already released!!


----------



## rst (Sep 3, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I Am Alive (13 September 2013 )
> 
> 
> ?
> It's already released!!


Edited


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I Am Alive (13 September 2013 )
> 
> 
> ?
> It's already released!!


 I forgot I had completed this last year...

@rst: how come that huge typo


----------



## Flash (Sep 3, 2013)

^ It happens


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 4, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^
> Seriously, these guys have been playing Dota 2 for months



Months? LOL.



ghouse12311 said:


> others here on TDF have been playing it for months but i have played dota for more than 5 years and playing dota 2 since 1 year and 8 months...this game is that good....



Even i am playing dota 1 from the time i was 12years old [Almost 5.5 years]. 

Your garena and steam id bro ? 

-----------------------------------------------------------
Going to buy splinter cell soon xD
Waiting for GTA V on pc


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 4, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> Going to buy splinter cell soon xD



Hey I have bought the game, but dont want to play it(I havenot activated it yet). Will you buy it from me? It include all the pre-order bonuses. I will pay the shipping charges.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 8, 2013)

No interesting games are releasing rhis month. Nevertheless I have a long TPL.


----------



## rst (Oct 1, 2013)

*Games(PC) in October 2013*

F1 2013 (4 October 2013)
NBA 2K14 (4 October 2013)

Dishonored (Game of the Year Edition)(8 October 2013)

Montague's Mount(9 October 2013)

Eldritch(21 October 2013)

The Sims 3: Into the Future (22 October 2013)
LEGO Marvel Super Heroes(22 October 2013)

Battlefield 4 (29 October 2013)

Batman Arkham Origins(25 October 2013)
Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm 3: Full Burst(25 October 2013)


Football Manager 2014(31 October 2013)
----------------------------------------------
Among them I am waiting for Batman Arkham Origins


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 1, 2013)

Batman Arkham Origins & Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 

don't have any idea about Eldritch


----------



## gameranand (Oct 1, 2013)

Only exited for batman.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 1, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Batman Arkham Origins & *Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm 3*
> 
> don't have any idea about Eldritch


*ITS ON PC*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler















*Explodes due to Hype*
Piratebay No Jutsu!


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 1, 2013)

^^SPAM alert...to much excitement


----------



## gameranand (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah heard that, felt that.


----------



## rst (Nov 3, 2013)

*PC Games in November(Diwali month) 2013*

Call of Duty: Ghosts (6  November 2013)

PixelJunk Shooter (11 November 2013)

SimCity: Cities of Tomorrow (12 November 2013)
World of Warplanes  (12 November 2013)

Baldur's Gate 2: Enhanced Edition (15 November 2013)
Contrast  (15 November 2013)
Deadfall Adventures (15 November 2013)
X Rebirth (15 November 2013)
XCOM: Enemy Within (15 November 2013)

Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag (22 November 2013)
Need for Speed Rivals (22 November 2013)
Young Justice: Legacy (22 November 2013)

Injustice: Gods Among Us - Ultimate Edition (29 November 2013)
Tiny Brains (29 November 2013)


----------------------------------------------
Lots of games in this Diwali month
Among them I am waiting for Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 3, 2013)

rst said:


> *PC Games in November(Diwali month) 2013*
> 
> Watch Dogs (22 November 2013)
> ----------------------------------------------
> ...



Watch Dogs is delayed.. 


"Ubisoft said it expects Watch Dogs to be released in the first quarter of its fiscal year (between April 1 and June 30, 2014) and The Crew to be
released in the second quarter ( between July 1 and September 30, 2014)."


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 3, 2013)

rst said:


> *PC Games in November(Diwali month) 2013*
> 
> Call of Duty: Ghosts (6  November 2013)
> 
> ...



Among the above specified games, I am waiting for COD-Ghosts, AC4-Black Flag, Deadfall and Watch Dogs.


----------



## rst (Nov 3, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Watch Dogs is delayed..
> 
> 
> "Ubisoft said it expects Watch Dogs to be released in the first quarter of its fiscal year (between April 1 and June 30, 2014) and The Crew to be
> released in the second quarter ( between July 1 and September 30, 2014)."



Thats right

too sad


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 3, 2013)

Let's hope this delay leads to better development and bug fixing. Unlike batman arkham origins which Contained many critical bugs..!


----------



## Flash (Nov 3, 2013)

AC4 is out on Xbox360 and PS3!


----------



## rst (Dec 28, 2013)

*PC Games in January  2014 (New Year)*

Metal Gear Solid: Rising (9 January 2014)

The Banner Saga (14 January 2014)

Might and Magic X Legacy (23 January 2014)


----------------------------------------------

Among them I am waiting for Metal Gear Solid: Rising


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 28, 2013)

rst said:


> *Metal Gear Solid: Rising (9 January 2014)*



hell yeah...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 28, 2013)

rst said:


> *PC Games in January  2014 (New Year)*
> 
> Metal Gear Solid: Rising (9 January 2014)
> 
> ...



Yeah MGS-Rising but*m3.n4g.com/8/GameProfiles/944000/944311_1_cov_med.jpg
*Assassin's Creed 3 Liberation HD*   is also being released in 15th,January.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 28, 2013)

MGS is the one for me.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 29, 2013)

I am waiting for Witcher3 and Dragon Age:Inquisition.


----------



## rst (Dec 29, 2013)

bavusani said:


> I am waiting for Witcher3 and Dragon Age:Inquisition.



I am also waiting for these games

But release date is not confirmed


----------



## gameranand (Dec 29, 2013)

bavusani said:


> I am waiting for Witcher3 and Dragon Age:Inquisition.



to early to wait for them.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2014)

rst said:


> I am also waiting for these games
> 
> But release date is not confirmed



Both of them will be released in March probably.


----------



## rst (Feb 8, 2014)

*PC Games in February  2014 *

The Wolf Among Us : episode 2 (4 February  2014)

Strider  (19 February 2014)

Men of War: Assault Squad 2 (20 February 2014)

Shadowrun: Dragonfall (27 February 2014)

Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2 (28 February 2014)
Thief 4        (28 February 2014)
Yaiba: Ninja Gaiden Z (28 February 2014)
----------------------------------------------

Among them I have already completed "The Wolf Among Us : episode 2 "


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2014)

Looking forward to CV LOS2 and Thief.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 17, 2014)

rst said:


> *PC Games in February  2014 *
> Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2 (28 February 2014)


Really...for PC wow 

and how is Yaiba: Ninja Gaiden Z ?


----------



## rst (Feb 17, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Really...for PC wow
> 
> and how is Yaiba: Ninja Gaiden Z ?



Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2 (28 February 2014)  is for PC

But I am not excited about it after playing Castlevania: Lords of Shadow


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 18, 2014)

Plants vs Zombies : Garden Warfare


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 19, 2014)

rst said:


> Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2 (28 February 2014)  is for PC
> 
> But I am not excited about it after playing Castlevania: Lords of Shadow


so didn't like the Taste..neways 


wow this is Ryu Hayabusa "Yaiba: Ninja Gaiden Z"
i'm hyper excited now


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 19, 2014)

Im excited about LOS2

PS: Anyone wanna buy Thief Steam key from me ?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 19, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Im excited about LOS2
> 
> PS: Anyone wanna buy Thief Steam key from me ?



How much did u buy the key for ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 19, 2014)

Got if for free,  from Radeon Rewards..
Not sure if the offer still exists but if you purchase a new AMD GPU, you get a choice of games for free


----------



## TheFallenLord (Feb 19, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Got if for free,  from Radeon Rewards..
> Not sure if the offer still exists but if you purchase a new AMD GPU, you get a choice of games for free


When did you make your purchase? I'm asking because I'll be getting one for myself too next month.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 20, 2014)

around 10 months back.. dunno, maybe offer is still there


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 20, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> around 10 months back.. dunno, maybe offer is still there



no the offer is no longer available at least in india


----------



## TheFallenLord (Feb 20, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> no the offer is no longer available at least in india


That's unfortunate.


----------



## rst (Feb 28, 2014)

*PC Games in March  2014 *

South Park: The Stick of Truth (4 March  2014)
The Walking Dead: Season Two - Episode 2 (4 March  2014)

Titanfall    (11 March  2014)

Yaiba: Ninja Gaiden Z   (18 March  2014)

Diablo III: Reaper of Souls (25 March  2014)
Smite (25 March  2014)


Age of Wonders III (31 March  2014)

--------------------------------------------------------

Among them I am excited about  "The Walking Dead: Season Two - Episode 2"


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2014)

No games to be exited about.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 28, 2014)

When does Witcher 3 come?


----------



## seamon (Feb 28, 2014)

gameranand said:


> No games to be exited about.



I am excited about Dragon Age Inquisition. Any idea when it will be released?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> I am excited about Dragon Age Inquisition. Any idea when it will be released?



Q4 2014 most probably.


----------



## rst (Mar 30, 2014)

*PC Games in April 2014 *

Daylight (8 April 2014)
Wolf among us :season 3 (8 April 2014)

Moebius: Empire Rising (15  April 2014)
War of the Vikings (15  April 2014)

Dark Souls II (25  April 2014)

The Amazing Spider-Man 2 (29 April 2014)

Child of Light (30 April 2014)


 --------------------------------------------------------

 Among them I am excited about Wolf among us : season 3 
 I love Big B


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2014)

^^ Good Job you are doing by updating this thread every month. I am truly thankful for that. No need to wander around as you make it so easy to keep track of games.


----------



## snap (Mar 30, 2014)

kudos to OP


----------



## seamon (Mar 30, 2014)

Dark Souls 2 is 25th April I think.
I think this one is gonna be Legen-wait for 25th april-dary. LEGENDARY!


----------



## rst (Mar 30, 2014)

seamon said:


> Dark Souls 2 is 25th April I think.
> I think this one is gonna be Legen-wait for 25th april-dary. LEGENDARY!



thanks 

 edited


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 31, 2014)

Anybody started 
Yaiba: Ninja Gaiden Z


----------



## abhidev (Mar 31, 2014)

^ looks linear and boring


----------



## rst (Apr 14, 2014)

Wolf among us :season 3 released on 8 April 2014
-----------------------------------------------------
Finally I got  game for the month of April


----------



## Flash (Apr 14, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Anybody started
> Yaiba: Ninja Gaiden Z


Isn't this the only Ninja gaiden game for PC?


----------



## iittopper (Apr 14, 2014)

Man , First four month of 2014 is dry . No good major release except for Metal gear Revengeance and Dark souls 2 . 2013 has bioshock infinite , Tomb raider , DMC etc .


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2014)

iittopper said:


> Man , First four month of 2014 is dry . No good major release except for Metal gear Revengeance and Dark souls 2 . 2013 has bioshock infinite , Tomb raider , DMC etc .



Well then I hope the later part of the year is wet enough for ya.


----------



## Bhargav (Apr 14, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Well then I hope the later part of the year is wet enough for ya.



GTA 5 Can cure all the gamer in no time


----------



## iittopper (Apr 14, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Well then I hope the later part of the year is wet enough for ya.



I hope so . April looks great with Daylight and Dark Souls 2 releasing .


----------



## rst (Apr 14, 2014)

we have *watch dogs* next month


----------



## onlytanmoy (Apr 14, 2014)

rst said:


> we have *watch dogs* next month


that's good news and thank you for updating this thread with the PC games of the month...real helpful.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> GTA 5 Can cure all the gamer in no time



Unfortunately it can't cure me. I have GTA 4 for quite long and still haven't played this game yet.


----------



## rst (Apr 14, 2014)

COMPLETED The Wolf Among Us Ep3

 Its awesome


----------



## rst (Apr 29, 2014)

*PC Games in May 2014 *

Tesla Effect: A Tex Murphy Adventure (7 May 2014)

Bound by Flame (9 May 2014)
Killer is Dead: Nightmare Edition (9 May 2014)

Walking dead s02 e03 (13 May 2014)

Transistor (20 May 2014)
Wolfenstein: The New Order (20 May 2014)

Tropico 5  (23 May 2014)

Watch Dogs  (27 May 2014)
Wolf Among Us episode 4  (27 May 2014)

----------------------------------------

Among them I am excited about "Watch Dogs " and "Wolf Among Us episode 4"


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 29, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Unfortunately it can't cure me. I have GTA 4 for quite long and still haven't played this game yet.



GTA 4 is one of the most boring games ive ever played.. The shooting mechanics etc felt very clunky.. One of the few games that I started and could never finish
GTA 5 wont dissapoint you, im sure of it.. Hopefully it comes for PC


----------



## seamon (Apr 29, 2014)

watchdogs: Why u no come faster!?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 29, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> GTA 4 is one of the most boring games ive ever played.. The shooting mechanics etc felt very clunky..


You are kidding right?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 29, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> You are kidding right?



from the start, it was very interesting
but when i got to the midgame, extreeemely boring..
 san andreas was so much better


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 30, 2014)

how is Killer is Dead: Nightmare Edition?


----------



## onlytanmoy (Apr 30, 2014)

rst said:


> *PC Games in May 2014 *
> 
> Tesla Effect: A Tex Murphy Adventure (7 May 2014)
> 
> ...



thanks for the update bro...me too eagerly awaiting for "Watch Dogs". Guess "Wolfenstein: The New Order" will also be a good play..lets see.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 30, 2014)

rst said:


> *PC Games in May 2014 *
> 
> Tesla Effect: A Tex Murphy Adventure (7 May 2014)
> 
> ...



Am excited about these:

Bound by Flame (9 May 2014)
Wolfenstein: The New Order (20 May 2014) 
Watch Dogs  (27 May 2014)


----------



## iittopper (Apr 30, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> how is Killer is Dead: Nightmare Edition?



Pretty good Action game . Its a good thing that more and more Japanese developed game is releasing on PC .


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 30, 2014)

Waiting for watch dogs and tropico 5


----------



## rst (Apr 30, 2014)

Also we have walking dead s02 e03 in May 2014 (but actual date is not confirmed yet)


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2014)

For some reason now I never get exited about a game release date now. Even if I liked the previous games of that series.


----------



## rst (May 10, 2014)

walking dead s02 e03 is releasing on May 13, 2014


----------



## rajnusker (May 10, 2014)

gameranand said:


> *For some reason now I never get exited about a game release date now*. Even if I liked the previous games of that series.



Same here bro.


----------



## game22 (May 14, 2014)

Company of Heroes 2 looks interesting.


----------



## rst (May 28, 2014)

"Wolf Among Us episode 4"  also released on 27 May 2014 along with "Watch Dogs"


----------



## rst (Jun 1, 2014)

*PC Games in June 2014 *

Murdered: Soul Suspect (3 June 2014)

Enemy Front (10 June 2014)

Divinity: Original Sin (20 June 2014)

Plants vs. Zombies: Garden Warfare (24 June 2014)
Transformers: Rise of the Dark Spark (24 June 2014)

Valiant Hearts: The Great War (25 June 2014)

Don Bradman Cricket 14 (26 June 2014)

Grid Autosport (27 June 2014)
Sniper Elite III (27 June 2014)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 1, 2014)

Waiting for Sniper Elite III.


----------



## seamon (Jun 1, 2014)

Transformers looks playable.


----------



## Alok (Jun 1, 2014)

sniper elite iii is what i'm currently looking for.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Jun 3, 2014)

thanks for the June update...looking forward to Don Bradman Cricket and Sniper Elite III.


----------



## iittopper (Jun 3, 2014)

Looks like good month . Waiting for Grid , Don bradman , Transformer and Sniper elite V3 .


----------



## puli44 (Jun 4, 2014)

Murdered: Soul Suspect   ( Square Enix) - released today (june 3, 2014)


----------



## seamon (Jun 4, 2014)

^^ Reviews are bad


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 27, 2014)

Reviews for pvz gw ?


----------



## rst (Jul 6, 2014)

*PC Games in July 2014 *

The Wolf Among Us - Episode 5: Cry Wolf (8 July 2014)

Quest for Infamy (10 July 2014)

Freedom Planet (19 July 2014)

Unrest (23 July 2014)

Vertical Drop Heroes HD (25 July 2014)

-------------------------------------------

Finally we have "The Wolf Among Us - Episode 5: Cry Wolf "


----------



## onlytanmoy (Jul 6, 2014)

thanks for the July update...apart from The Wolf Among Us...any other games worth playing?


----------



## rst (Jul 6, 2014)

For me "The Wolf Among Us - Episode 5: Cry Wolf" is the only worth game


----------



## rst (Jul 11, 2014)

started "The Wolf Among Us - Episode 5: Cry Wolf"


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2014)

Fianlly we are getting some dry months now.


----------



## rst (Aug 4, 2014)

*PC Games in  August 2014 *

Sacred 3 (5 August 2014)

Ultra Street Fighter IV (8 August 2014)

Risen 3: Titan Lords (12 August 2014)

7 Days To Die (17August 2014)

Metro Redux (26 August 2014)

-------------------------------------------


----------



## gameranand (Aug 5, 2014)

None worth my excitement.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2014)

gameranand said:


> None worth my excitement.




Risen 3: Titan Lords (12 August 2014)  

Somewhat better and even better polished than Risen 2. Some elements of Risen 3 taken wholly from Skyrim. I liked the Risen 3 Demo...


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 5, 2014)

First Three games,  Sacred/USF IV/Risen 3 Confirmed for me. Yeppi, finally, new games


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 5, 2014)

Sacred 1 & 2 were obnoxious.. Not gonna play S3
Regret buying the Deep Silver bundle


----------



## TheFallenLord (Aug 5, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Risen 3: Titan Lords (12 August 2014)
> 
> Somewhat better and even better polished than Risen 2. Some elements of Risen 3 taken wholly from Skyrim. I liked the Risen 3 Demo...


Where'd you get the demo from?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Where'd you get the demo from?



I meant the Gameplay Trailer in the Risen 3 Website...


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2014)

Ultra Street Fighter IV


----------



## onlytanmoy (Aug 7, 2014)

Metro Redux


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 7, 2014)

^Not for those who have already played them 

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> Ultra Street Fighter IV



THIS !


----------



## rst (Sep 13, 2014)

*PC games for September 2014*

The Sims 4 (2 september 14)

Planetary Annihilation (5 september)
Fable Anniversary (5 september)

Arche Age(16 sept)
Naruto Shippuden : ultimate ninja storm revo (16 sept

Waste Land 2 (19 sept)

Disney infinity 2 : Marvel super heroes (23 sept)
Fifa 15 (23 sept)
Stronghold Crusader 2 (23 sept)

The vanishing of Ethan Carter (26 sept)

Middle Earth : Shadow of Mordor (30 sept)
Sherlock Holmes : crime and punishments (30 sept)


----------



## gameranand (Sep 13, 2014)

LOL none to look forward to.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 13, 2014)

Middle Earth : Shadow of Mordor YAY!, cant wait to check the Nemesis System.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Sep 13, 2014)

The Vanishing of Ethan Carter and Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor are the ones I'm excited about.


----------



## hemsabisht (Sep 13, 2014)

I like only maze game. Have you scary maze game list.


----------



## hemsabisht (Sep 13, 2014)

No interesting game in this month. i like only scary maze game


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Sep 13, 2014)

I am interested in The Vanishing of Ethan Carter & Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor this month.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 14, 2014)

Lords of the fallen


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 14, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Lords of the fallen



It's next month, if I'm not wrong.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 14, 2014)

oh yep, me looking forward to it as it's combat system is inspired from Dark souls


----------



## abhidev (Sep 14, 2014)

looks beautiful...and the sound effects are good too 
[YOUTUBE]vQftQE3w-TI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rst (Oct 6, 2014)

*PC Games in October 2014 *

Alien: Isolation (7 October 2014)
NBA 2K15 (7 October 2014)
Styx: Master of Shadows (7 October 2014)

Final Fantasy XIII (9 October 2014)

Ryse: Son of Rome (10 October 2014)

Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel! (14 October 2014)
Raven's Cry (14 October 2014)
The Evil Within (14 October 2014)

Dreamfall Chapters: The Longest Journey (21October 2014)
F1 2014 (21 October 2014)

The Legend of Korra (22 October 2014)

Civilization: Beyond Earth (24 October 2014)

Lords of the Fallen (28 October 2014)
MX vs. ATV Supercross (28 October 2014)


----------



## gameranand (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow so many games this month and in Nov also.


----------



## seamon (Oct 6, 2014)

^^^Dragon Age Inquisition!! Can't wait for next month.


----------



## Flash (Oct 6, 2014)

Lords of the Fallen seems intriguing. 
Bringing me the memories of War in Darksiders 1.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 6, 2014)

Only reason Ryse made it to PC is because it didnt sell well on Xb one.. 
Same with Dead Rising 3.. This will never happen with Sony exclusives like BloodBorne.. Wish it did 

Anyway, stoked for Lords of the Fallen


----------



## iittopper (Oct 6, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Only reason Ryse made it to PC is because it didnt sell well on Xb one..
> Same with Dead Rising 3.. This will never happen with Sony exclusives like BloodBorne.. Wish it did
> 
> Anyway, stoked for Lords of the Fallen



The main reason for Dead Rising 3 and Ryse coming to PC is that Both Capcom and Crytek are not under Microsoft . 



rst said:


> *PC Games in October 2014 *
> 
> Alien: Isolation (7 October 2014)
> NBA 2K15 (7 October 2014)
> ...




Wow , atleast October is not Dry . But the problem is - too many games


----------



## rst (Nov 2, 2014)

*PC Games in November 2014 *

Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare (4 November 2014)
MotoGP 14	(4 November 2014)

Football Manager 2015 (7 November 2014)

Assassin's Creed Unity (11 November 2014)

Pro Evolution Soccer 2015 (13 November 2014)
World of Warcraft: Warlords of Draenor (13 November 2014)

Dragon Age: Inquisition (18 November 2014)
Escape Dead Island (18 November 2014)
Far Cry 4 (18 November 2014)

-----------------------------------------------------

Lots of games


----------



## gameranand (Nov 2, 2014)

This month is interesting.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 2, 2014)

The Legend of Korra looks good in game play...graphics is semi-cell shaded


----------



## onlytanmoy (Nov 2, 2014)

I reckon Nov is the best month for PC games- COD, AC, Dragon Age, Dead Island, Far Cry


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 7, 2014)

I am exited for PES


----------



## snap (Nov 8, 2014)

This new 'Overwatch' game by blizzard seems pretty interesting.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 8, 2014)

vijju6091 said:


> I am exited for PES


Sadly the PC version of PES 2015 is gonna be visually inferior to the PS4/Xbone version.


----------



## rst (Dec 8, 2014)

*PC Games in December 2014*


Game of Thrones - Episode 1: Iron From Ice (2 December 2014)
The Crew (2 December 2014)

Dead State (4 December 2014)

Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris (9 December 2014)

BlazBlue: Continuum Shift Extend (11 December 2014)
Final Fantasy XIII-2  (11 December 2014)
The Talos Principle (11 December 2014)

Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes  (18 December 2014)

Assetto Corsa (19 December 2014)


----------



## Flash (Dec 8, 2014)

rst said:


> Raven's Cry (16 December 2014)



Is it like Assassin's creed: Black flag?


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 8, 2014)

ground zeros finally we can see what a TRUE MGS GAME SHOULD LOOK LIKE. i just hope its optimized even though its kinda demo for phantom pain... oh the mods.... (just sits there smiling)


----------



## iittopper (Dec 8, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> ground zeros finally we can see what a TRUE MGS GAME SHOULD LOOK LIKE. i just hope its optimized even though its kinda demo for phantom pain... oh the mods.... (just sits there smiling)




It will be optimized since its developed on pc then ported to console . Also if you are new to metal gear series then you should play peace walker first .


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 8, 2014)

iittopper said:


> It will be optimized since its developed on pc then ported to console . Also if you are new to metal gear series then you should play peace walker first .



yeah i am new been playing only since metal gear solid 1 on playstation 1 glory days


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 9, 2014)

rst said:


> *PC Games in December  2014 *
> 
> Game of Thrones - Episode 1: Iron From Ice (2 December 2014)
> The Crew  (2 December 2014)
> ...



Out of the above Raven's Cry (16 December 2014) & Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes (18 December 2014) are notable games but I prefer Raven's Cry for its AC-Black Flag features.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 9, 2014)

No games this month that excite me.


----------



## rst (Dec 31, 2014)

*PC Games in January 2015*


Saints Row: Gat out of Hell (20 January 2015)

Dynasty Warriors 8 Empires (27 January 2015)
Dying Light (27 January 2015)
Grim Fandango: Remastered (27 January 2015)

Life is Strange - Episode 1 (30 January 2015)

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bhargav (Dec 31, 2014)

rst said:


> *PC Games in January 2015*
> 
> 
> Saints Row: Gat out of Hell (20 January 2015)
> ...



Still cant wait For Grand Theft Auto V.................


----------



## gameranand (Dec 31, 2014)

Bhargav said:


> Still cant wait For Grand Theft Auto V.................



I can wait for 1 more year.


----------



## Flash (Dec 31, 2014)

Anybody started playing _Raven's Cry?
_How's that?


----------



## onlytanmoy (Jan 21, 2015)

GTA 5- finally coming out  yahoooo


----------



## rst (Feb 4, 2015)

*PC Games in February 2015*


Game of Thrones: Episode 2 - The Lost Lords (3 February 2015)

Evolve (10 February 2015)

Dynasty Warriors 8 Empires (24 February 2015)

Oddworld: New 'n' Tasty (25 February 2015)

Dragon Ball XenoVerse (27 February 2015)


----------



## iittopper (Feb 5, 2015)

rst said:


> *PC Games in February 2015*
> 
> 
> Game of Thrones: Episode 2 - The Lost Lords (3 February 2015)
> ...



Not much for us though ps4 gamers are getting order 1886 .


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2015)

No games in Feb...Good thing.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 5, 2015)

gameranand said:


> No games in Feb...Good thing.



There is GTA right at the start of March though. Now if only I could somehow run it


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> There is GTA right at the start of March though. Now if only I could somehow run it



Not a fan of GTA. Doesn't concerns me much.


----------



## Bhargav (Feb 5, 2015)

rst said:


> *PC Games in February 2015*
> 
> 
> Game of Thrones: Episode 2 - The Lost Lords (3 February 2015)
> ...



And Evolve (10 Feb 2015)


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 5, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Not a fan of GTA. Doesn't concerns me much.



its good to know that there are atleast some people in here who are not obsessed with gta.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 10, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> its good to know that there are atleast some people in here who are not obsessed with gta.



Me not one of them . Gta & hitman are the only games that I seriously play despite having dozens installed


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 10, 2015)

Bhargav said:


> And Evolve (10 Feb 2015)



It seems evolve was released earlier today-is it a single player or a multi player game?


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 10, 2015)

*PC Games Releasing on February 2015*

Galactic Inheritors         
Evolve                            
Tasty Blue                     
Cubicity
Musclecar Online 
Harold
Cults and Daggers  
Barbarian Brawl
The Legend of Candlewind: Nights & Candles
On A Roll 3D 
Stock Car Extreme 
Buy Siege of Turtle Enclave 
Reload 
Let There Be Life 
MX vs ATV Supercross Encore Edition 
Abomination Tower 
Data Hacker: Reboot 
A.V. 
Lucius II
War of the Human Tanks - ALTeR 
Gas Guzzlers Extreme: Full Metal Zombie 
FACTIONS: Origins of Malu 
Dyscourse 
Enemy 
BLACKHOLE 
THE KING OF FIGHTERS 2002 UNLIMITED MATCH 
Way of the Samurai 4 
Heckabomb
Game of Thrones: Episode 2 - The Lost Lords
Dynasty Warriors 8 Empires
Oddworld: New 'n' Tasty
Dragon Ball XenoVerse​


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 10, 2015)

Spoiler






alienempire said:


> *PC Games Releasing on February 2015*
> 
> Galactic Inheritors
> *Evolve *
> ...





 Of all the Games specified above only *Evolve *is somewhat better.


----------



## Faun (Feb 10, 2015)

Dying Light.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 10, 2015)

Dragon Ball XenoVerse

Finally no more need for emulators ! does this have 2 player multiplayer ?


----------



## iittopper (Feb 10, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Dragon Ball XenoVerse
> 
> Finally no more need for emulators ! does this have 2 player multiplayer ?



yep , cant wait .


----------



## rst (Mar 3, 2015)

*PC Games in March 2015*

Resident Evil revelations 2: episode 2 (4 March 2015)

Zombie army trilogy (9 March 2015)

Shelter 2 (9 March 2015)

Assassin creed rogue (10 March 2015)
Cities : skylines (10 March 2015)
Dreamfall chapter book 2: rebel (10 March 2015)

Ori and the blind forest (11 March 2015)
Resident evil revelation 2 : episode 3 (11 March 2015)

Battlefield hardline (17 March 2015)
Blade kitten episode 2 (17 March 2015)

Resident evil revelation 2 : episode 4 (18 March 2015)

World of magic(19 March 2015)

Ride (20 March 2015)

Pillers of eternity (26 March 2015)

Dead or alive 5 last round (30 March 2015)


----------



## Flash (Mar 3, 2015)

Assassin creed rogue *[PC]* (10 March 2015)


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2015)

Another game to be released:

Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number


Have been waiting for this. Really loved the original game so much that I am pre-ordering this one. Find out more info here: Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number | Games | Devolver Digital


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 4, 2015)

*PC Games Releasing on March 2015*​
Tallowmere 
Damnation City of Death
White Night
SCHAR: Blue Shield Alliance Soundtrack
Spud!
Five Nights at Freddy's 3 
Stay Alight 
BloodLust Shadowhunter 
Crayon Chronicles 
Isaac the Adventurer 
Our Darker Purpose - Soundtrack 
If My Heart Had Wings - Original Sound Track 
rrFactor 
Rooftop Cop 
Hand of Fate Original Soundtrack 
Pregnancy 
Invisible Apartment 
Pahelika: Revelations HD
HIS (Heroes In the Sky) 
Mighty Dungeons 
Tormentum - Dark Sorrow 
ASA: Remastered Edition 
Ubinota 
Pre-Civilization Marble Age
Dig or Die 
Navy Field 2 : Conqueror of the Ocean 
Fly in the House 
StandPoint 
Savage Lands 
Cylne 
Vietnam ‘65 
ARMED SEVEN 
Dustoff Heli Rescue 
Professional Lumberjack 2015 
Zombie Army Trilogy 
Frankenstein: Master of Death 
Shelter 2 
Grapple
Assassin creed rogue
Resident Evil revelations 2: episode 2
Cities : skylines
Resident evil revelation 2 : episode 4
Dreamfall chapter book 2: rebel 
Ori and the blind forest 
Resident evil revelation 2 : episode 3
Battlefield hardline 
Blade kitten episode 2 
World of magic
Ride
Pillers of eternity
Dead or alive 5 last round ​


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 4, 2015)

Assassin creed rogue & Battlefield hardline are 2 noteworthy games this march,15.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 4, 2015)

Keep calm and wait for Batman Arkham Knight


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2015)

Dying Light shipped.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 1, 2015)

*PC Games Releasing on April 2015*

Hare In The Hat
Make it indie! 
Jaques Roque 
Wildlife Park 
Shutter 
Rustbucket Rumble 
Finding Teddy 2 
VoidExpanse 
Return NULL - Episode 1 
Survarium
Out There: Ω Edition 
he Royal Trap 
Crazy Steam Bros 2 
REVERSE SIDE 
Fallen: A2P Protocol 
Hover : Revolt Of Gamers 
Solar System Conflict 
The Falling Sun 
The Reject Demon: Toko Chapter 0 — Prelude 
Sym 
Fire 
BADLAND: Game of the Year Edition 
Sovereignty: Crown of Kings 
99 Waves to Die 
Don't Shoot Yourself! 
Dead Synchronicity: Tomorrow Comes Today 
Hero Generations 
*Grand Theft Auto V *
Mortal Kombat X 
The Charnel House Trilogy 
Westerado: Double Barreled 
Fermi's Path 
Uncanny Valley 
Bloodbath Kavkaz 
Highlands 
Convoy
Qasir al-Wasat: International Edition 
Kitty Powers' Matchmaker 
Assassin’s Creed® Chronicles: China 
Will Fight for Food: Super Actual Sellout: Game of the Hour 
Environmental Station Alpha 
Luna's Wandering Stars 
DRAGON: A Game About a Dragon 
Dungeons 2 
The Perils of Man
Wander
The Weaponographist
R.B.I. Baseball 15
Buy Block N Load 
Order of Battle: Pacific ​


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 1, 2015)

GTA V PC Delayed again ! Release date June 21 
GTA V PC has been delayed till June


----------



## amjath (Apr 1, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> GTA V PC Delayed again ! Release date June 21
> GTA V PC has been delayed till June



Ha ha good one


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 1, 2015)

GTA V, Mortal Kombat X. Rest Trashed.


----------



## Alok (Apr 1, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> GTA V PC Delayed again ! Release date June 21
> GTA V PC has been delayed till June



you got me 

Ontopic : badland ; i played android version . nice to see a pc version


----------



## rst (May 8, 2015)

*PC Games in May 2015*

Wolfenstein: The Old Blood (5 May 2015)

Project CARS (7 May 2015)

Invisible, Inc. (12 May 2015)

Axiom Verge (14 May 2015)
Galactic Civilizations III  (14 May 2015)
Not a Hero  (14 May 2015)

Hyperdimension Neptunia Re;Birth2: Sisters Generation (19 May 2015)
Ride (19 May 2015)
*The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt (19 May 2015)*

Carmageddon: Reincarnation (21 May 2015)

NASCAR '15 (22 May 2015)

Audiosurf 2 (26 May 2015)
Magicka 2 (26 May 2015)
* Games of throne episode 4 (26 May 2015)*

Legend of Kay HD (29 May 2015)


----------



## amjath (May 8, 2015)

Protect cars has very positive review on steam


----------



## iittopper (May 8, 2015)

amjath said:


> Protect cars has very positive review on steam



Indeed . But to enjoy 100% you must own a decent racing wheel .


----------



## Alok (May 8, 2015)

amjath said:


> *Protect* cars has very positive review on steam


----------



## Flash (May 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]SfjLRuE1CLw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lenny (May 15, 2015)

[MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION]

Hahaha awesome Conan + the witcher 3


----------



## rst (May 23, 2015)

Game of throne episode 4  is releasing on 26 May 2015


----------



## rst (Jun 14, 2015)

*PC Games in June 2015*

Hatred  (1 June 2015)
Massive Chalice (1 June 2015)

Heroes of the Storm (2 June 2015)

Wander (4 June 2015)

D4: Dark Dreams Don't Die (5 June 2015) 	

Alone in the Dark: Illumination (11 June 2015)	

Lego Jurassic World (12 June 2015)

*Batman: Arkham Knight* (23 June 2015)
Devil May Cry 4: Special Edition (23 June 2015)
*Tales from the Borderlands: Epiosde 3 - Catch a Ride* (23 June 2015)

Toukiden: Kiwami (26 June 2015)

Legend of Kay HD (30 June 2015)


----------



## rst (Aug 15, 2015)

Tales from the Borderlands: Epiosde 4 (18 August 2015)
Final Fantasy Type-0 HD  (18 August 2015)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 15, 2015)

Overlord: Fellowship of Evil -August,25


----------



## geeksmedia (Aug 25, 2015)

Sensation of the month Prototype 2 and FIFA  check it out


----------



## Desmond (Aug 25, 2015)

geeksmedia said:


> Sensation of the month Prototype 2 and FIFA  check it out



Prototype 2 was released in 2012.

BTW, I think we need new threads for each month so that discussions for those games don't overlap.


----------



## Flash (Aug 25, 2015)

geeksmedia said:


> Sensation of the month Prototype 2 and FIFA  check it out


Why did you tell "Prototype 2" now?


----------



## $hadow (Aug 25, 2015)

Hey is dishonored getting a PC sequel or not.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 25, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Hey is dishonored getting a PC sequel or not.



Yes. It is.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 25, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yes. It is.



so is it up for pre order or not. 
BTW is anyone preordering AC syndicate?


----------



## beingGamer (Aug 25, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Prototype 2 was released in 2012.
> 
> BTW, I think we need new threads for each month so that discussions for those games don't overlap.



yea, keep the current month's list in first post and order the list by newest month on top


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 25, 2015)

*PC Games in August 2015

*Hacknet (12 August 2015)

Gathering Sky (13 August 2015)

Gravity Error (12 August 2015)

Zombi (18 August 2015)

Overlord: Fellowship of Evil (25 August 2015)

Warhammer 40,000: Regicide (26 August 2015)

Stasis (31 August 2015)


----------

